# Biblical snapper day



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The path of the fishing man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the seasons and the tyranny of bag limits. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, catches the fish through the stormy seas, for he is truly his snapper's keeper and the finder of lost coordinates. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance as a furious angler those who would attempt to poach and possess my numbers. And you will know my name is the fisherman when I lay my fillet knife upon thee.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now thats preaching straight to the point. Great job.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

But would ya look at the size of the Sacrament... I mean Snapper.


Nice haul!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Now that is a nice haul!! good job old man.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s how ya do it!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Straight Studs


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful catch and Amazing verbiage.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

awesome now I'll be watching Pulp Fiction tonight...


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Man those are pigs! If you don’t mind me asking what did they bite?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

wmflyfisher said:


> Man those are pigs! If you don’t mind me asking what did they bite?


All on live pinfish. Smaller ones seems to work better. Hooked thru the back, and only down about 30 feet (depth was 85 feet).


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna be eating good.... Glad ya'll had a great day!!!


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Awesome fare and great testament. We were doing the same thing and were able to catch our limit but not the slobs you have. Great catch.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Nice! These are definitely the good old days of snapper fishing.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Studs! Congrats!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Preach on brother preach on and congrats!


----------



## basshole (Apr 21, 2014)

Awesome catch, and an even better write-up!


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Nice. Were you more than 15 miles out?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

bfish said:


> Nice. Were you more than 15 miles out?


We were right at 21 miles South of Perdido Pass. Alabama waters.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Epic is an understatement. Good job


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Say "snapper" again, muthaf*cka!!!


----------

